# Wine Rack Designs



## scubaman2151 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am looking at building a wine rack however I am confused on some of the designs that are avaible. I tried searching on google but didnt get very many good results becuase I didnt know what I was looking for.
If possible I would like to build this type of rack:















I think it is called a cube/diamond wine rack but Im not sure. Does anyone know where I could find the plans to build one of these.


Scuba


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 25, 2008)

This might help... 


http://www.van-vliet.org/dempseywoodworking/winerack.shtml


And another..


http://www.wineracks.com/downloads/pr_compound_diamond_bin.pdf*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 27, 2008)

I looked at both those sites and a few others, but what is the general dimensions of the diamond usually? Do they hold 25 bottles or more? The reason I asked was because some of the directions were not extremely clear and I wanted to plan this out before we started cutting.


Scuba


----------



## paubin (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw a video on a very similar rack on diy.com. This was a while ago but perhaps they still have it availeable.


----------



## JimCook (Apr 9, 2008)

Scuba,


If you can find it in a local library, the October 2005 issue of Winemaker Magazine gives specific instructions about building diamond bin/cube wine racks...


*Building Diamond Bin Wine Racks* (Oct,2005)


- Jim


----------



## scubaman2151 (Apr 9, 2008)

Someone else mentioned that article to me so I bought the back copy of it off Winemaker's website. Its a pretty good article.


----------

